# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  quick change

## mago_kaito

alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar informacion o referencias acerca de el quick change (cambio de ropa en un segundo)
thanks! 8-)

----------


## DaniOrama

Si quieres lo mejor busca lo mejor: Monique.

Un consejo, no te molestes en conseguir el libro si no piensas comprarte el video, no te servirá de nada.

También tengo que aclararte que aunque la de las ideas se basan en vestidos o en ropa que ningún hombre salvo Rappel o Jeff McBride osarían usar, aunque muchas de las técnicas que indican se pueden utilizar para otro tipo de vestuario.

----------


## ne0_

Bueno, no sabia si abrir un nuevo post ya que, los que encontre son antiguos y se habla poco del tema, pero ya que estan... retomo este mismo.
La tal Monique se llama Monique Monros pero no encuentro nada en castellano, y en internet no encuentro nada que hablen de este tipo de magia.
Alguien conoce algo, alguna sugerencia, libro en el que se hable del tema, etc?
Dejo un enlace al video de un numero de este tipo (es el mismo que han hecho en el hocus pocus de granada este año estos artistas y el mismo numero o casi igual...).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EpF4fRoT4U
saludos

----------


## josecrestini

a mi este efecto me sigue dejando a cuadros...

----------


## Eloi

Uno de los mejores en este campo es Arturo Brachetti

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl8YZy_KH38

Saludos!

----------


## JaumeBF

Es qu es impresionante... En serio. Hay algunos cambios de ropa que son un poco obvios, en los que se nota donde está el truco (al menos me lo supongo xD), pero es que hay otros, que te dejan sin palabras...  :shock: 


Saludos.

----------


## frank

Hola ne0_ yo encontré:

Un DVD explicativo llamado "  Art Of Costume Change DVD".

Un libro llamado 
"QUICK CHANGE" (rapid costume changes for men) de los autores 
Sven Schoppenhauer, Christian Thurnes, Lee Alex.

Espero haberte sido útil.

Un Saludo

----------


## ne0_

:shock:  Muchas gracias te mando mp
saludos

----------


## winehouse

que tan dificl es :Confused:  :Confused: ??

----------


## pachorra

muchachos no encuentro nada de material y me fasinaria hacer un show esta barbaro esto del trasformismo.
ayuda!!!

----------


## Juandi

Este es un tema “tabú” dentro de la magia. Hasta hace bien poco era prácticamente imposible encontrar bibliografía o vídeos. Los artistas que realizaban cambios de vestuario eran habitualmente autodidactas y guardaban celosamente sus hallazgos.

Actualmente contamos con el siguiente DVD:

YUJI YASUDA: Art of costume change.

No es difícil de encontrar, pero en nuestra tienda favorita no lo veo.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## ignoto

> Este es un tema “tabú” dentro de la magia. Hasta hace bien poco era prácticamente imposible encontrar bibliografía o vídeos. Los artistas que realizaban cambios de vestuario eran habitualmente autodidactas y guardaban celosamente sus hallazgos.
> 
> Actualmente contamos con el siguiente DVD:
> 
> YUJI YASUDA: Art of costume change.
> 
> No es difícil de encontrar, pero en nuestra tienda favorita no lo veo.
> 
> Mágicos saludos.


El cambio de traje de mi mujer se basa (en parte) en este DVD aunque la mayor parte de lo que sabemos al respecto lo aprendimos en la conferencia de Brando y Silvana.

----------


## Juandi

Ignoto, tú siempre con tu peculiar ironía y sentido del humor. :D 

Cuando dices “Brando y Silvana” ¿es una de tus bromas (que no consigo pillar) o querías referirte a “David y Dania”?

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## ignoto

No, no. Me refiero a Brando y Silvana, los abanderados de la magia dramatizada.
Ellos llevan cambios de ropa en su espectáculo y creo que también los llevaban en su rutina para la FISM.

Si tenéis ocasión, aprovechad que están residiendo en Barcelona y pedidles una "confe". Cuando vinieron al CIVAC la disfruté de lo lindo.

Esi si, no esperéis jueguecitos de cartas o monedas ni similares.
Teoría (y práctica) de la buena y a raudales.

----------


## Juandi

¡Entendido y de acuerdo, Ignoto!

No recordaba que en hacia el final de su número, los personajes “golfos” que encarnan Brando y Silvana se transforman en “señores”. 

De todas formas, cuando nos mostraron su conferencia en Zaragoza no hablaron para nada de cambios de vestuario.

Suscribo totalmente tu recomendación de la conferencia. Es, básicamente, teórica, de las que a mí me gustan. Trata, fundamentalmente, de la dramatización de la magia, de cómo llevarla por buen camino y de su importancia. Es, a mi entender, la conferencia más interesante que ha pasado por la Asociación Mágica Aragonesa en los últimos años.

En estos días estoy terminando un escrito que guarda relación con este tema. Aparecerá primero en la revista de mi Asociación y posteriormente en alguna página de Internet. 

Si os parece, buscaremos la manera de que los usuarios de magiapotagia tengan también acceso.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## ignoto

Pues mira, me interesa sobremanera.

Si no tienes inconveniente, me gustaria poder acceder.

----------


## Juandi

Acabo de ver el DVD de Monique Monros acerca del Quick Change y no tengo menos que declarar los siguientes comentarios:

1 – Se trata del vídeo de factura más cutre que he visto en mi vida.

2 – Monique nos muestra una serie de técnicas ideadas por ella misma.

3 – Nos proporciona sus soluciones a los cambios de pantalón y chaqueta. Aunque no me parecen cien por cien satisfactorias sirven, con ciertas limitaciones, para los cambios de ropa masculinos.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## pachorra

juandi. muchas gracias por la informacion voy a ver si puedo conseguir el material y te comento que tal eesta. gracias

----------


## pachorra

Juandi 
no encuentro ese material y quiero saber algo de este tema que me gusta mucho. si me podes ayudar te lo agradeseria
Saludos

----------


## Juandi

Resulta un poco difícil  hablar de este tema porque, como sabrás, en este foro está prohibido hacer publicidad de cualquier tienda de magia que no sea su patrocinador. 

El vídeo de Monique sólo lo tiene, que yo sepa, una tienda en España. En Barcelona, y hasta ahí puedo leer.

El DVD de Yasuda estaba hasta hace poco en “todas” las tiendas de magia españolas que tienen página Web; puede que ahora esté agotado. Pregunta a Mariano (TiendaMagia) porque probablemente lo tenga pronto.

De todas formas, tecleando en Google:

art of costume change

me han aparecido los dos DVD (Monique y Yasuda) y un montón de establecimientos donde comprarlos.

A ver si esto te sirve de ayuda.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## magomarti

Hola .estoy preparando  dos cambio de ropa para mi partener, tengo el video de yasuda ,pero he hablado con un amigo mago de palma que se dedica al quik change y lo hacen geniales , no lo hace como yasuda ,que con la practica tu te vas haciendo el que mas te interesa ,ah por cierto este mago va a sacar una linea de vestidos para el año que viene de quik change,saludos desde murcia

----------


## McPincho

Estoy buscando información sobre el tema, y no encuentro lo que busco. Casi todo son trajes para chicas o batas. Yo quiero hacer un único cambio, pasar de un traje totalmente negro a un traje totalmente blanco. Algo parecido a lo que hace Yasuda. De Yasuda tengo un vídeo dónde explica los cambios pero solo de sus ayudantes no explica el suyo.

----------


## Mago Manè

Llevo tiempo dandole vueltas a una ideilla pero no se exactamente como llevarla a cabo. La cosa es como tener dos personajes, el mago y el payaso, como una doble personalidad, al pasar por detras de una mampara haces el cambio de ropa, pero seria algo continuo es decir, pe mago a payaso, de payaso a mago, y asi varias vecs durante el show. Si alguien ha visto algo que me pueda ayudar en algun libro o video de quick change por favor el titulo, jeje un saludeteeeeeeee...

----------


## McPincho

a lo que me refería en el mensaje anterior es exactamente el cambio que hace el chico en éste video:
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJZ2w8mil7o

----------


## McPincho

¡Por cierto!
En el minuto 02:10 del video anterior hay una música, que también utiliza McBride, que me gusta ¿alguien sabe como se llama?

----------

